# Installing Zoom



## peterkronenberg (Jan 12, 2005)

There's a show that is being streamed over Zoom (Piff Live in Your Home). I can't find the Zoom app in the Play store. Does anyone know how to install Zoom?


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

Cast it from the Home app on your phone. Don't believe it has an android TV app. You could always sideload it, but you have to launch it from settings I believe unless you also download a 3rd party launcher of sorts. But it won't be very usable unless you connect a Bluetooth mouse of sorts.

I would just cast it from your phone or chrome browser on a PC. 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## peterkronenberg (Jan 12, 2005)

dbpaddler said:


> Cast it from the Home app on your phone. Don't believe it has an android TV app. You could always sideload it, but you have to launch it from settings I believe unless you also download a 3rd party launcher of sorts. But it won't be very usable unless you connect a Bluetooth mouse of sorts.
> 
> I would just cast it from your phone or chrome browser on a PC.


Thanks. I always thought that Android TV was just Android. I thought if there was an Android app, it would work.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

peterkronenberg said:


> Thanks. I always thought that Android TV was just Android. I thought if there was an Android app, it would work.


Nope. Separate store. Separate apps. Have to be made to work from a remote as opposed to a touchscreen. Not like going from a phone to a tablet.

You can also skip the TS4k altogether and just use a usb-c to hdmi cable from your phone.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------

